# Drinking Vessels in Medieval times



## Taniwha (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi Folks - quick question. I have a scene where a medicine lady make a patient a herbal tea. What is the most likely vessel she would have used? What would it have been made of. They are not gentry but ordinary country folk


----------



## Ireth (Oct 30, 2018)

Wood, clay, or possibly horn would be my thought.


----------



## skip.knox (Oct 30, 2018)

Anything you please, really. Ireth lists the most likely.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 31, 2018)

If you say it is wood, make sure it is the right wood. So that the right wood would work. A Yew drinking vessel might look amazing, be intricately carved with wonderful graining. But it could be poisonous over prolonged use [or even short use - I know it can be toxic, but I don't know how toxic].


----------



## Jeremiah Reed (Oct 31, 2018)

You could even use colored glass if you really wanted. Though not universally common, small glass bottles were used throughout the middle ages.


----------



## Taniwha (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks Folks!


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 13, 2018)

Metallic drinking cups would be expensive. And if the society is at war much, would be looked on as a waste of metal.


----------



## skip.knox (Nov 13, 2018)

Of course, if the character involved was a vampire, then you'd want ... to use ... a ... _wait for it_ ... blood vessel.


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Nov 13, 2018)

Hah! That blood vessel one got me.


----------



## Taniwha (Nov 13, 2018)

skip.knox said:


> Of course, if the character involved was a vampire, then you'd want ... to use ... a ... _wait for it_ ... blood vessel.


*slaps forehead* Why didn't I think of that???


----------



## ZLMeinecke (Feb 12, 2019)

I agree, wood or clay would be the most likely in this situation, horn and bone might also be a good choice if the character is more of a hunter, for lack of better term.


----------

